# Western flyer buzz bike 3



## Big Moe (Oct 6, 2022)

Mostly og muscle bike. Replacement tires brake cables and possibly banana seat. Interesting ape hangers with indented tubes with reflective stripes. Pedal shafts or crank bent, but still rideable. Shipping available at cost in lower 48. More pictures available, just ask.


----------

